# Masterbuilt analog controller gone bad



## econbassman (Oct 20, 2014)

Bought my 30" analog June '14, used about ten times and the thermostat indicator (analog controller) stopped illuminating and the element would stay on high no matter where the dial was set.  Called Masterbuild cust serv dept..they were very polite and accomodating and are sending out a new analog controller.  They also asked what temp was reading on the door thermometer, I recalled ~250deg, but when I open the door...felt more like 400 as the burner was on the whole time. So, she is sending an external thermometer too.  Nice experience.

So...5-7 business days untill I'm smoking again!   Saved Turkey day!


----------



## sb59 (Oct 22, 2014)

Yes, their cust. service reps. are very nice. I've found that to be true of most of our corps. that have moved their ops. to China ! They have to be, because they have their people working night & day shipping replacement parts to their customers. Chinese sure don't have the reputation the Japanese had the first time our corps. screwed the American worker. Parts and labor must be cheaper then dirt!


----------



## ladygt (Oct 22, 2014)

SB59 said:


> Yes, their cust. service reps. are very nice. I've found that to be true of most of our corps. that have moved their ops. to China ! They have to be, because they have their people working night & day shipping replacement parts to their customers.


I usually avoid products made in China, especially kitchen related items. After reading and hearing stories through the media, I feel their quality control is inferior to American standards.  I love Le Creuset cookware and they are famous for their cast iron dutch ovens and various cookware being produced in France.  Now you have to be careful and read the fine print for their bakeware.  It is either made in China or some other Asian country. My biggest concern is lead in their ceramic glaze.


----------



## old sarge (Oct 22, 2014)

It would be best if all we need and used was manufactured here in the USA.  And it could be were it not for corporate shareholders, the EPA and one or two others to include the American buyer who wants things as cheaply as possible. As for made in China, or Malaysia, or wherever, you get what you pay for. Yes, Masterbuilt has good customer support, ships out parts quickly, etc. And they have a model that I have rarely seen a problem with. But in reading the posts, it seems that the parts shipped are repeat parts.  If certain components have a track record that is less than stellar, shame on them for not fixing the reliability issue. There are other electric smokers, also made in China, that don't look as fancy, have no window, etc. but have a much better track record, are fully insulated and stainless steel in and out. Yet they are more expensive so folks continue to want a smoker at the lowest cost, no matter what.  And they rely on good customer support to supply parts, free, even after the warranty is expired.   I do not possess that level of patience or understanding.


----------

